# Rohloff- Ideal chainline?



## varga (Apr 29, 2010)

A new salsa Fargo and a Rohloff have been ordered and are on their way... 
Would anyone like to suggest an ideal/appropriate setup with regards to eccentricBB, chainring and cranks.
I'm a little concerned about finding the most direct chainline for a ss chain..


----------



## Everett37 (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking at the salsa site Fargo page, it is listed as having an English 68 mm bottom bracket. You will most likely be using a rear chain tensioner for your Rohloff set up. I believe Rohloff specs call for a 54 mm chain line.


----------



## Everett37 (Oct 22, 2008)

*chainline specs*

From the Rohloff oem manual:



> Chain line:
> 
> The optimal chain line on the Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 with sprockets of 15, 16 and 17 teeth is 54mm, with 13 tooth sprockets it is 57,5 mm measured from the middle of the frame. With triple chain rings this corresponds to the chain line of the outer chainring. With double chainrings the outer chainring should be used as the slight inclination is not noticeable
> while riding.


As for chainrings:



> The Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 is constructed for use in races, i. e. the high loads arising while racing are not sufficient to overload the Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14. The high gear-ratio (for example 42/16) transforms the low revolutions at the crank to higher revolutions at the rear sprocket and thereby reduces the input torque for the hub. For safety reasons and in order to exclude the chances of the gears becoming overloaded one can not go below a minimum gear ratio. The smallest allowed gear ratios are 42/17, 38/16, 36/15 and 32/13. The smallest gear of the Rohloff SPEEDHUB 500/14 corresponds in each case to 22/32 ratio with derailleur gears. The fastest gear corresponds to the following derailleur gear ratio: The same front chainring combined with an 11-tooth sprocket at the rear. For the fast gears there are no limits concerning the choice of the chainring size.


If you peruse the threads, you will find lots of testimony about what people actually use for chain rings, the above is what Rohloff recommends.


----------

